# Any plumbers in the forum?



## fabionvieira (Oct 30, 2018)

Hi there, would like to know if any plumber could help me. 
Basically I will be connecting my pressure washer to a indoor sink as I don't have outdoor tap. I know I should install a backflow preventer (nilfisk£42) but I was wondering if o really need one if my tap has a non return valve installed?? Also the picture below shows my tap connections are those non return valves or just flow adjuster? Thanks in advance









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

They are isolators only.
Did that NRV from amazon not work then?


----------



## fabionvieira (Oct 30, 2018)

GeeWhizRS said:


> They are isolators only.
> 
> Did that NRV from amazon not work then?


Thanks for reply, no the nrv is too small (12mm and the hose is 12.5mm there lot of play and even with clip when pressure builds it bursts out. 
I though they could be non return check valves as direction of flow is showing on top but also due to screw on side I thought it could be the isolators









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Would have thought that would have closed down fine with jubilee clips.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Unable to help with the backflow preventer but the valves shown are ball valves and are for isolating the pipe work upstream to allow for maintenance or repair etc.

They aren’t designed to adjust or regulate the flow, that’s the purpose of a globe valve (also used for isolation purposes).

Alan W


----------



## fabionvieira (Oct 30, 2018)

Alan W said:


> Unable to help with the backflow preventer but the valves shown are ball valves and are for isolating the pipe work upstream to allow for maintenance or repair etc.
> 
> They aren't designed to adjust or regulate the flow, that's the purpose of a globe valve (also used for isolation purposes).
> 
> Alan W


Thanks, had to ask as I wasn't sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fabionvieira (Oct 30, 2018)

GeeWhizRS said:


> Would have thought that would have closed down fine with jubilee clips.


I thought the same too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Always good to read all replies before adding a comment. Not that any of us ever just go to reply :lol:
Most been answered. The two valves are commonly called "Service valves" might differ in other parts of the country. Simply there to locally close of the supply on that pipe only and allow work to take place without using the main stop****.
From the limited view an option would be to isolate the cold supply by the service valve.
If there is another compression fitting further along, open that and the one on the service valve to remove that section.
On the verticle section install a Cu end feed Tee with a short section of 15mm Cu pipe.
On that pipe you have the choice of a washing machine valve for isolation (or alternative depending).
Then you will have a cold water supply to attach a hose to with small plastic adapter, tap to hose fitting and you will be set.

That's an option based on the limited info which might be slightly different and better seeing the job. If you have not done this work, you should be able to find a friend that dose as its a simple job. A plumber will turn it into an expensive job for his time.

If none of that helps, this will. 
Open and close any service valves periodically to keep them free and stop them seizing up and only finding out they wont when you need them to work to make life easy. Then you have to pull out to replace them and they ain't cheap.
Stop**** too, they get neglected and again when needed to work and snap and can be a right pain to replace and more dough to pull out for. These valves are there to make jobs easy.
Maintenance is always cheaper than repair :thumb:


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

fabionvieira said:


> I thought the same too.


More Weetabix required!
You can use a spanner on the jubilee clip to close it up rather than struggling with a screwdriver.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

GeeWhizRS said:


> More Weetabix required!
> You can use a spanner on the jubilee clip to close it up rather than struggling with a screwdriver.


:lol: Good suggestion on using a small spanner (around 1/4" or 6mm if I remember correctly).

Alan W


----------

